# Urban Decay Summer of Love Mini Nail Kit for Summer 2010



## Bec688 (Apr 13, 2010)

Urban Decay Summer of Love Mini Nail Kit for Summer 2010












Left to Right: _Shine On, Woodstock, Love Light, Hashbury, Magic Bus, Aquarius, Psychedelic Sister_





Shine On





Woodstock





Love Light





Hashbury





Magic Bus





Aquarius





Physchedelic Sister

$28 for set, available online at urbandecay.com now. 

source 1
source 2


----------



## lolaB (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome! I ordered this blindly yesterday, so I'm glad the swatches actually look nice.


----------



## Mixie87 (Apr 14, 2010)

i like the orange


----------



## Lucy (Apr 14, 2010)

i'm actually in love with EVERY colour!

anyone else think "shine on" looks like the nail polish version of YDK?


----------



## esha (Apr 14, 2010)

I like Psychedelic Sister and Woodstock


----------



## magosienne (Apr 14, 2010)

I like the blue nail polish but the other colors, not so much. They look nice, but i'm not sure i'd wear them so often.


----------

